# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  To Plant Or Not To Plant.. My 3 Footer!

## stormhawk

After seeing everyone post his/her setups, I thought I'd post up mine. Here's a shot of my 3ft planted tank. The tank has recovered from the recent bacterial problems and things have stabilised so far.



I only have Singapore Moss (Vesicularia dubyana) in that tank with Vallisneria spiralis, Vallisneria sp., Echi. tenellus, Sagittaria subulata, Microsorum pteropus, Lemna sp., Salvinia natans, Limnobium laevigatum and Ceratophyllum sp., making up the rest of the flora.

Some of the leaves are turning a little yellow. I suppose I should dose the tank with liquid fert soon. I still have a bottle of Seachem Flourish in the fridge so I suppose I'll dose with that.

I was wondering what else to add in but I feel its already overcrowded with plants. However, any ideas would be much appreciated. 

Fauna:

*Cyprinids (Rasboras etc.)*

Horadandia atukorali
Boraras urophthalmoides
Boraras sp. "Thailand"
Boraras brigittae
Boraras merah

*Characins (Tetras)*

Poecilocharax weitzmani
Copella eigenmanni ?

*Livebearers*

Poecilia reticulata (various fancy strains with lots of fry)

*Labyrinths*

Parosphromenus sumatranus

*Catfishes*

Corydoras oiapoquensis
Corydoras sodalis
Corydoras reticulatus
Corydoras atropersonatus
Corydoras trilineatus
Corydoras arcuatus
Corydoras similis
Corydoras kanei
Hemiloricaria eigenmanni
Parotocinclus spilosoma

*Invertebrates*

Clithon corona
Clithon sp. "Bee"
Planorbis corneus/rubrum ?

And of course, a single killifish representative in the tank. My favourite Nothobranchius, Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus.



Here he is, displaying against a male fancy Guppy. A case of mis-guided passion perhaps.  :Laughing:

----------


## |squee|

My vote: Plant!  :Laughing:  

Get some branchy driftwood so that horizontal lines will balance out all the vertical lines you have now in that tank.

----------


## ruyle

And some discus! 3 or 4 large dinnerplates swimming around would really
sex-up the tank! NOT! Looks to be a 50 gallon? The homemade raygun on
the left...when fish swim by its path, are they immediately transported to
another tank? I see you haven't changed the direction of the reactor to
where the plastic cylinder is pointed down. Are you getting good CO2
levels this way?

I agree, some driftwood would be nice. You could wait on the miniature
deepsea diver, the treasure chest, and the giant clam for later  :Wink:  

Got some great possibilities Jian Yang!  :Smile: 

Bill

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Terence,

Thought about that but I can't find a nice piece of branchy driftwood at C328. I suppose I'll have to look around elsewhere. 

Bill,

Never measured my CO2 levels but the other plants are doing OK. I'm switching to Cornhusker's method in the coming days and should be getting a CO2 permanent drop checker, probably the one from JBL. Thought of the ADA item but its way too sexy and the price is.. erm.. nuts?  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> The homemade raygun on the left...when fish swim by its path, are they immediately transported to another tank?


 Oh hell, I was laughing so hard, almost fell off my chair!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Nice shot!




> ...switching to Cornhusker's method in the coming days and should be getting a CO2 permanent drop checker


 Jian Yang, please elaborate more on the Cornhusker. If you don't mind a DIY checker, come collect mine. I no longer utilize CO² fertilization.

As per previous recommendations, yes, driftwoods will add character to the tank and no, it's not overcrowded with plants. IMHO, no such thing as too many plants.

Nice fusco though!

----------


## stormhawk

Yes I laughed at Bill's raygun comment too. And no, it doesn't sweep the poor fish into the next tank.  :Laughing:  

Anyway I created a PDF of the info that Bill sent me. Anyone who wants this PDF for Cornhusker's method, please contact me privately.  :Wink:

----------


## izzat

Jianyang, 
I want the PDF \ :Very Happy: / 

Anyway, if your looking for quite a variety of bogwood, and since it is quite near your house, you can try Fu Wo. 
Hmmm, I will try to find the address for you later  ::smt019:

----------


## stormhawk

Izzat, thanks for the tip. I know where Fu Wo is. Been there before. I think the shop changed name several times ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

By the way, what's the email I should send it to?

----------


## izzat

They didn't change name if I am not wrong, but they changed their location  :Smile:  
Currently, they are located near the 7-11 which is opposite SPC Petrol station. 

Send it to my Gmail: [email protected]  :Very Happy:  TIA!

----------

